# Attaching Service Entrance Cable to Vinyl Siding



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

I am in the process of ordering supplies for my vinyl siding job this spring/summer. I will be siding over my wood siding with housewrap, and the installing the siding. Currently, my electrical service attaches to a weather head at the top of the gable end of my house, then runs down to the meter at the top. Next it runs from the bottom of the meter box into a 90 degree sill plate and into my basement panel. My question concers how I am supposed to re-attach the cabling to the side of the house once the vinyl is on? I don't want to put a bunch of screw holes in the brand new siding. I will add some pictures once I get home from work. Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ideally it should all be in CONDUIT, attached to the house at the roof edge, and the sill plate.

So no screws needed to attach it, J channel around the meter box, and sided normally thereafter. 



ED


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Even a conduit is going to require conduit straps to secure it.

There is nothing wrong with SE cable.

Look at the mm18 from Arlington.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> Ideally it should all be in CONDUIT, attached to the house at the roof edge, and the sill plate.
> 
> So no screws needed to attach it, J channel around the meter box, and sided normally thereafter.
> 
> ...


 I agree , put it in conduit . The conduit , straps and screws can be painted to match the siding .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's a pic of the cable coming down to the meter


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's the service cable attached to the gable fascia.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's where it enters the house.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Ignore the window, they are going to be integrated with the housewrap. I also already bought the Arlington mm22 to mount the meter on. I guess the conduit clamps will be fine on the fascia, but they're still what I have to use on the siding itself? Also, how do I handle, as far as flashing and siding, where to cable enters the house?


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Two hole straps and long screws. J channel. 

This should probably be in a sidelong forum. 

I see around here these siders take EVERYTHING off the wall then reattach it. Or j channel everything or just the meter

They pry the meter pan off. Pretty gutsy haveing the screws roll around in alive meter. 

For me I would temp support this an that and remove everything from the wall then re attach. 


Maybe you could get an electrician by you to keep it safe. Take it away from the house then re support it. 


That or I channel and screwing around.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah. I'm going to call an electrician for it. I already emailed the power company and they told me to call an electrician to come remove it as well.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Be safe .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

That does NOT have to be in conduit. In some places it is required or SOP for conduit, but typically not.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Conduit on the exterior is SOP in my little part of the world . Can not say about the rest of the big wide world .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I really hate when there is J channel alongside the riser. Looks like hall.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Can you maybe put a wrapped PT 2x6 running vertical from the meter and side up to it? Trim it out with J channel. Use 2 hole SE straps spaced evenly and it should look pretty good.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe, but I think I'm going to call the electrician as I get closer to starting that side of the house. Thanks!


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

So, the electrician is coming out Monday to remove the meter and cable so I can install the siding. I asked him about how he will flash or waterproof where the SEC enters the house below the meter. He said that he was just going to screw the cable sill plate to the siding. Is this the correct way to do this? How do you keep any water that gets behind the siding from getting into the penetration through the wall? In the last picture I posted, the area I am talking about is in the bottom middle of the picture, to the right of the propane tank.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Water should not be getting behind the siding.

Caulk or duct seal are commonly used at the penetration.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

But doesn't water usually get behind vinyl siding in some small amount. That's just the nature of the beast so to speak


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If it is installed correctly, sealed at the top / windows/doors, etc. there should no major water intrusion.

As for condensation there are little weep holes in it to let this tiny bit out.

If you follow the directions in the installation packet you will be fine.


ED


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok. Thanks


----------

